# Echo Look



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone interested?  Order it?  Sometimes I'd like to see a pictures of my choices.  How does this make me look?             Thumbs up?  Thumbs down?  But I don't think at $200.  I don't see it being a big seller.  Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If it weren't for the focus on fashion, I could see me using this for things like FB posts and videos of me making stuff to post on my blog....but not the way they're framing its use now.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I am obviously not the target demographic for this one - I see no value in it for me.

(but I reserve the right to change my mind later)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumbs down. I don't need a camera that lets Amazon (or anybody) see in my house.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all know I don't get the attraction of the Echo . . . . . I _*really*_ don't get the attraction of this!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Mike D. aka jmiked said:


> Thumbs down. I don't need a camera that lets Amazon (or anybody) see in my house.


I have to second this sentiment and I sure don't fit the target demographic.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

When you have a timeless and unique personal style like I do, you don't need a camera to tell you you look great! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I was at work when I glanced at the email on my cell phone. One look and I said "huh?" I don't get it.....which surely means it's not for me. _


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

When I first saw Amazon's email about this, I truly thought it was some kind of gag - leftover from April 1st perhaps? But apparently it's real. My own feeling about this is "total disinterest."


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my Echo and Tap speakers, but the "Look" is not for me. I don't understand the marketing, unless younger people are so into how they look that they would buy it.  I haven't read any positive comments on facebook about it either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't even get an email -- maybe because i don't have an Echo. I actually first saw it, I think, on *Ellen*. She was poking fun at it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think I _want_ to see what I look like in my clothes, but a camera connected to the internet? In my _bedroom_? I think not.

This is one time you won't hear me complaining that something Amazon hasn't yet reached the UK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> When you have a timeless and unique personal style like I do, you don't need a camera to tell you you look great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definitely timeless...


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I was trying hard to figure out why I would need this. It's too expensive and i don't need to take pics of what I am wearing. This obviously isn't for me. Can't wait to hear the reviews and see how people are using it. I may be good for fb live videos, I guess.


----------

